# Worms ---Bioturbation



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

https://vimeo.com/110880643

this is a cool video showing what woims do.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

That is really cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It is cool to see how all the leaves were gone in one month.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

That's what surprised me the most.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Whoa! I don't always like the little mounds the earthworms make but I know they're mostly great for the yard so it never really bothers me.

Those are hard working little buggers!


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

This video demonstrates why I feel that mechanical core aeration isn't needed in my lawn. With the leaf-mulching, regular biosolid applications, grass-mulching, and avoiding applications of things which are detrimental for worms, the thriving worm population takes care of aeration for us...


----------

